# Play.com - not shipping to Ireland?



## FiveFingers (9 Oct 2006)

Hi, 

I have often used play.com and find them excellent for cheap DVDs. I tried to buy some DVDs from play.com today. When I moved to the checkout, all the DVDs that I had chosen had a warning message to say that they could only be delivered to UK address. Why is this? I can't find anything on their website to explain.


----------



## Miles (9 Oct 2006)

Have you the currency set to Euro on the play.com site? Think you need to have this set.

If this fails they re's always cdwow.ie...


----------



## pc1320 (9 Oct 2006)

Yes...hit the international icon and this will switch you to their local site and then change to Euro. Cheers


----------



## nutty nut (9 Oct 2006)

When you log on to the site you have the choice of browsing in sterling or euro prices but if you go the checkout you will need to have the items priced in Euro otherwise you cant proceed any further.

For the last couple of years their Euro exchange rate was awful and thats why most people opted to buy in sterling and get hit for the extra couple of per cent by their credit card company which still worked out cheaper than Play.com's Euro rate.

However they have recently revised their Euro pricing and it is much more acceptable now. 

When they were revising the Euro pricing about 2 weeks ago the prices went off the wall for a few hours and I took a chance and ordered this lot:

4 x 24 box sets @ €7.49 each for 3 of them and €5.99 for the other
1 x West Wing Season 7 box set at €20.99 
1 x Just Cause PS2 game at €19.49

Total cost to me - €68.94
Total cost to buy now - €229.44

Happy days


----------



## FiveFingers (10 Oct 2006)

Ah Ha! Yes, changing to Euro prices did the trick. I never had to do that before though and happily bought through Sterling. 

Thanks!


----------

